# Morewood News



## SN_Thorben (14. Dezember 2009)

Hier gibt es alle Neuigkeiten rund um Morewood. Diskutieren ausdrücklich erwünscht!

Hier auch schon die ersten News: 

Die Bike testet das brandneue Morewood Marathon Fully "Zula"

Testurteil: sehr gut

den Test findet ihr auch in lesbarer Version unter: 

http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-zula-bike-einzeltest/


----------



## SN_Thorben (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Morewood Homepage und auch der Morewood Bereich von Sports Nut sind jetzt up to date. Sodass ihr dort auch eine Menge an Informationen rund um 2010er Modelle findet. 

www.morewoodbikes.com
www.sports-nut.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M888K (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,

gibts scchon irgendwelchen Team News....Hab gehört, dass Kenda Morewood Geschichte sein soll!

Cheers

MK


----------



## SN_Thorben (12. Januar 2010)

Nein bis jetzt haben wir noch keine Infos wie und ob es mit dem Kenda Morewood Team 2010 weitergeht. Sobald wir was wissen, seid ihr die ersten, die es erfahren. 

Cheers, 

Thorben


----------



## M888K (12. Januar 2010)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Nein bis jetzt haben wir noch keine Infos wie und ob es mit dem Kenda Morewood Team 2010 weitergeht. Sobald wir was wissen, seid ihr die ersten, die es erfahren.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Thorben



Wär schade um die Kooperation mit BOS. Alles Gute


----------



## SN_Thorben (19. März 2010)

Nachdem ja gestern schon die ersten Bilder aufgetaucht sind. 

Hier nun auch die ersten offiziellen Informationen rund um das Morewood United Team: 

Das Team besteht aus den beiden französischen Ridern Florent Payet und Fabien Cousinie, letzterer fuhr auch schon im letzten Jahr für Morewood und vertrat Kenda Morewood Team Rider Nathan Rennie. 

http://video.mpora.fr/watch/aJCXI3QpJ

Hier auch ein offizielles Statement von Morewood: 

"Morewood Bikes is happy to support the Morewood United team for the second year. After a promising first season, we know what Fabien is capable of, and we´re also very happy to see Florent join the team. As he´s shown in the past, he has a lot of potential and we hope he´ll have a fantastic come back season on his custom made Makulu. We wish both Fabien and Florent all the best for the 2010 World Cup season and we´re glad that these two Frenchies share the same values and enthusiasm as us at Morewood Bikes."

Neben Morewood werden die beiden übrigens noch von folgenden Firmen unterstützt: 

- Bos Mountainbike Suspensions
- Spank 
- SRAM
- Formula
- Race Face
- Shaman Racing
- Thomson
- Crank Brothers
- Sombrio
- Leatt Brace
- Bolle
- Troy Lee Designs

weitere Infos und Bilder, sowie News rund um das Team findet ihr auch auf: www.morewoodunitedteam.com


----------



## albikilla (19. März 2010)

Also ist Rennie heuer nicht mehr bei Morewood?


----------



## SN_Thorben (19. März 2010)

Ich habe keine offiziellen Informationen, aber es scheint als würde Rennie dieses Jahr nicht im World Cup mitfahren. Er wird wohl ein paar Rennen in Australien fahren und dies wohl auch weiter auf Morewood Bikes.

Was Mitch Dellfs angeht habe ich bisher überhaupt keine Informationen. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## SN_Thorben (21. September 2010)

Hier endlich die ersten Detailbilder und Infos zu den 2011er Morewood Modellen

Izimu und Zama: http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-2011-izimu-und-zama/

Beste Grüße 

Thorben


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2010)

Abgesehen von dem das die alten schöner sind..sind 15.5kg Serienmäßig schon eine Ansage

Gibts irgendwo schon Rahmengewichte und "Kettenstrebenlängen" alleine zum Nachlesen....und hat das Zama richtiges 1.5 Steuerrohr?
Das Zama wäre ein interessantes Tourenspaßbike, wenn die Kettenstrebenlänge gleich, und der Sitzwinkel etwas Steiler, als der  des Shova LT wären. Und mit einer leichten Boxxer WC würde es auch noch ein ganzes Stück vorne tiefer bauen

G.


----------



## SN_Thorben (21. September 2010)

Rahmengewichte liegen uns leider noch nicht vor, werden aber demnächst nachgereicht. Das Steuerrohr ist 1 1/8 - 1.5 tapered. 

Kettenstrebe ist 438mm und der Sitzwinkel 71°, wie auch schon auf ceed beschrieben lässt sich die Kettenstrebenlänge dann ja noch optional um +/- 6mm verändern. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2010)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Rahmengewichte liegen uns leider noch nicht vor, werden aber demnächst nachgereicht. Das Steuerrohr ist 1 1/8 - 1.5 tapered.
> 
> Kettenstrebe ist 438mm und der Sitzwinkel 71°, wie auch schon auf ceed beschrieben lässt sich die Kettenstrebenlänge dann ja noch optional um +/- 6mm verändern.
> 
> ...



Ohhh...hab ich niergens gelesen, oder überlesen

G.


----------



## SN_Thorben (21. September 2010)

Vorrausgesetzt du rüstest das Zama mit dem neuen XPI Kit aus, womit du Kettenstrebe, Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe beeinflussen kannst. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## milhouse (21. September 2010)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt du rüstest das Zama mit dem neuen XPI Kit aus, womit du Kettenstrebe, Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe beeinflussen kannst.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thorben



Können dann eigentlich auch ältere Rahmen auch mit dem XPI nachgerüstet werden, oder nur die 2011er Modelle??


----------



## SN_Thorben (22. September 2010)

Hallo Milhouse, 

leider sind derzeit nur die beiden neuen Modelle Izimu und Zama mit dem XPI ausrüstbar. Da die Form der Lageraufnahme sich von den alten Modellen unterscheidet.

Und hier geht es auch gleich weiter mit den beiden nächsten Bikes: http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-2011-makulu-und-kalula/

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## milhouse (22. September 2010)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Hallo Milhouse,
> 
> leider sind derzeit nur die beiden neuen Modelle Izimu und Zama mit dem XPI ausrüstbar. Da die Form der Lageraufnahme sich alten Modellen unterscheidet.
> 
> ...



Servus Thorben, 

hab ich schon fast befürchtet, schade....

Danke für die schnelle Info.

Mfg


----------



## albikilla (22. September 2010)

Hallo thorben. 
Weiß man schon ob man das Linkage vom neuen Makulu im 2010er modell verbauen kann?

Lg albikilla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Thorben (23. September 2010)

Hier nun die beiden 2011er All Mountain und Enduro Modelle: http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-2011-sukuma-und-jabula/

wir sind auf euer Feedback gespannt!

Von dem Jabula gibt es leider noch kein Bildmaterial wird aber schnellstmöglich nachgereicht.


----------



## SN_Christian (23. September 2010)

Hallo Albikilla,

das neue Linkage des 2011er Makulus ist leider nicht mit den älteren Makulu Rahmen kompatibel. Der Hauptgrund dafür ist das sich der Drehpunkt im Rahmen verschoben hat, um ein progressiveres Ansprechverhalten zu bekommen...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## SN_Thorben (24. September 2010)

So nun sind beinahe alle 2011er Modelle Online: http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-2011-zula-und-kwela-29/

es fehlen noch: Jabula (170mm Split Pivot Enduro Bike) und Yebo (26" XC Hardtail)


----------



## H.B.O (26. September 2010)

hi, 
wirds das makulu auch in M geben ? 597mm Oberrohr wäre perfekt


----------



## albikilla (26. September 2010)

SN_Christian schrieb:


> Hallo Albikilla,
> 
> das neue Linkage des 2011er Makulus ist leider nicht mit den älteren Makulu Rahmen kompatibel. Der Hauptgrund dafür ist das sich der Drehpunkt im Rahmen verschoben hat, um ein progressiveres Ansprechverhalten zu bekommen...
> 
> ...



Schade. Vielen dank! 
Lg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.B.O (26. September 2010)

ok M wird es geben hab ich gerade rausgefunden. weiß jemand die oberrohrlänge ?


----------



## SN_Thorben (27. September 2010)

Hallo HBO, 

Größe S: 580 mm Oberrohr
Größe M: 605 mm Oberrohr
Größe L: 635 mm Oberrohr

Das sind die Daten wie ich sie von Morewood kurz vor der Eurobike bekommen habe. 

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## albikilla (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Thorben.

Habe eine Frage: Kann man bei euch (Sportsnut) ein Casting für eine BOS Idylle ordern? Hab heute leider einen (noch) klitzekleinen Riss ca. 5mm am Bogen entdeckt  !!

Danke.

lg


----------



## SN_Christian (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Albikilla,

prinzipiell können wir alles von BOS bekommen, wenn wir es nicht auf Lager haben...
Am besten du kontaktierst uns direkt um zu checken was du genau brauchst!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## SN_Thorben (5. November 2010)

Sports Nut lädt zum Lagerverkauf! 

Zum Verkauf stehen Testbikes, Musterkollektionen, Auslaufware und B-Waren Artikel . 

Mehr Infos findet ihr auch hier: Lagerverkauf

Auf Facebook halten wir euch hier über die neusten Entwicklungen auf dem laufenden: Event-gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Thorben (10. November 2010)

Soeben wurde der 2011er Katalog auf Morewoodbikes.com zum Download bereit gestellt. 

Den direkten Link zum PDF-Download findet ihr *->hier<-
*


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. November 2010)

Hallo Thorben, was ist eigentlich aus Enza und Ndiza geworden??? Brauch noch was für 4X nächstes Jahr und am liebsten wäre mir etwas von Morewood!!!!


----------



## SN_Thorben (10. November 2010)

Hey StinkyPrimo RV, 

wir haben derzeit noch ENZA Rahmen in schwarz und Ndiza in Small und gelb auf Lager. 

Diese werden aber nun abverkauft und für 2011 ist keine weitere Produktion geplant. Wann und ob es die beiden Modelle nochmal geben wird kann ich dir also nicht sagen. 

Wenn du eines dieser Auslaufartikel haben willst. Kannst du gerne über deinen Morewood Händler des Vertrauens gehen oder bei uns am Lagerverkauf vorbeischauen. 

besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## trailterror (4. Dezember 2010)

bei dem 2011er kataloh steht/sieht man immer noch nichts vom Jabula?

gibts denn schon informative neuigkeiten/bilder?


----------



## SN_Thorben (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Trailterror, 

leider gibt es sowohl vom Sukuma als auch vom Jabula noch keine neuen Bilder. Wir hoffen, dass wir euch früh im neuen Jahr mit diesen Bildern und Infos versorgen können. 

Sobald wir was haben, seit ihr die ersten die es erfahren. 

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## Infernal_Death (6. Dezember 2010)

Gibts eigentlich schon Infos zum Moya ? Soll ein CC Carbon Hardtail sein, Infos gibts aber noch fast nicht (außer Name und was es prinzipiell sein soll).

Flo


----------



## SN_Thorben (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Flo, 

leider liegen uns zum Moya genauso wenig Infos wie dir vor. Da Morewood für 2011 wirklich viele Änderungen und neue Modelle im Programm hat. Wird dort ein Punkt nacheinander abgearbeitet. Zunächst die beiden Split Pivot Modelle und danach dann der Carbon Rahmen, worauf wir aber mindestens genauso gespannt sind. 

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## trailterror (6. Dezember 2010)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Hallo Trailterror,
> 
> leider gibt es sowohl vom Sukuma als auch vom Jabula noch keine neuen Bilder. Wir hoffen, dass wir euch früh im neuen Jahr mit diesen Bildern und Infos versorgen können.
> 
> ...




schon mal danke. 

du sagst keine "neuen" bilder. gibts denn überhaupt schon welche? oder sonstige infos....geometrieinfos, dämpfereinbaulänge (variabel? max einbaulänge etc...?)

Danke thorben


----------



## SN_Thorben (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Trailterror, 

von dem Jabula gibt es bisher noch kein Bild von dem ich weiss. Es gibt auch noch keine bestätigten Infos und Daten zu dem Modell. So ist es auch bisher nicht im 2011er Katalog erwähnt. 

Sobald ich was habe, was von Morewood bestätigt ist, stelle ich es hier rein. 

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. Dezember 2010)

ok.

daumen hoch


----------



## Infernal_Death (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Infos.
Hab im Netz doch noch was zum Moya gefunden:

http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/sho...-Morewood-bikes-split-pivot-cabron-HT-29er-HT

Flo


----------



## SN_Thorben (10. Februar 2011)

Nun gibt es endlich erste Neuigkeiten vom Morewood Weltcup Team für 2011. 

Neben Fabien Cousinie werden nun auch Altmeister Mickael Pascal und Young Gun Tim Bentley aus Südafrika an den Start gehen. 

Hier ein erstes Video von den Tests: [ame="http://vimeo.com/19724357"]MOREWOOD UNITEDRIDE 2011 DH TESTING on Vimeo[/ame]

Mehr News und ein ganzes Video mit Teamvorstellung werden für April angekündigt. Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## lugggas (11. Februar 2011)

ganz nett gemacht, das video!

Gibts denn eig schon was neues, von dem neuen Enduro?


----------



## SportsNutGmbH (16. Februar 2011)

Hier mal noch die brandheiße Crosscountry Feile Moya.
Mehr Infos gibts auf ceednow oder direkt hier
http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-moya-carbon-race-feile/


----------



## SN_Thorben (22. Februar 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> ganz nett gemacht, das video!
> 
> Gibts denn eig schon was neues, von dem neuen Enduro?



Hey Lugggas,

die beiden Split Pivot Modelle die auf der Eurobike schon für ordentlich aufsehen und Interesse gesorgt haben waren die ersten Prototypen die jemals gebaut wurden. Nachdem immensen Feedback hat man sich bei Morewood natürlich noch motivierter an die Arbeit gemacht, mit diesen Modellen absolut alles richtig zu machen. 

Hier wurde vor allem nochmal Gewicht und Performance optimiert und man befindet sich nun im Endstadium der Entwicklung. Aus diesem Grund musste natürlich der Liefertermin etwas verschoben werden, sodass wir jetzt im Sommer mit den ersten Auslieferungen rechnen. 

Sobald wir aber Neuigkeiten haben, erfahrt ihr es hier oder in unserer Facebook Gruppe

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Thorben (8. März 2011)

Hier ein sehr interessantes Interview mit dem neuen Morewood Teamfahrer Mickael Pascal - http://www.ceednow.com/mickael-pascal-im-interview/

wir freuen uns auf eine spannende Saison!


----------



## SN_Thorben (1. April 2011)

Ab sofort und pünktlich zur Saison gibt es den neuen Katalog von Sports Nut, dieses mal unterteil in zwei Bereiche

Bike
http://sports-nut.de/Download/Brandbook_BIKE/

Life
http://sports-nut.de/Download/Brandbook_LIFE/

Los gehts alles rund um Morewood findet ihr auf den ersten Seiten des Bike Bereichs!

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## trailterror (10. April 2011)

Gibts denn immer noch gar keine jabula news??

Danke


----------



## H.B.O (10. April 2011)

hätte einen sehr gut erhaltenen makulu rahmen zu verkaufen...siehe bikemarkt


----------



## n4ppel (23. April 2011)

Kann man zum Bike Festival in Willingen neuigkeiten erwarten? Besonders im Bezug auf das Sukuma


----------



## SN_Thorben (23. Mai 2011)

Muss ich mehr sagen, außer, dass ihr alle herzlich eingeladen seid?

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## lugggas (23. Mai 2011)

kann man denn auf ein paar morewoods testsitzen?


----------



## SN_Thorben (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Luggas, 

wir werden auch mit einer Auswahl an Testbikes vor Ort sein, sodass einer Testrunde nichts im Wege stehen sollte. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## lugggas (16. Juni 2011)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/news/press-release/Patrick-Morewood-Has-Left-The-Building,340

Weiß jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## SN_Thorben (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Luggas, 

wir haben von Patricks Entscheidung vergangene Woche erfahren und haben diese Geschichte sehr intensiv mit Richard Carter diskutiert. Richard hat zusammen mit Patrick, Morewood Bikes gegründet und ist nun nach dem Ausscheiden von Patrick nun alleiniger Inhaber der Firma. 

Nach 13 gemeinsamen Jahren haben sich Patrick und Richard freundschaftlich darauf geeinigt getrennte Wege zu gehen. Dabei ist es so, das Patrick mittlerweile andere Ziele hat und sich fernab von Morewood weiterentwickeln möchte. 

Für Morewood bedeutet dies allerdings keine großartigen Veränderungen, denn wie beschrieben bleibt ja Richard Carter als Inhaber und Gründer zurück. Genauso bleiben die treuen Mitarbeiter die das Unternehmen und die Räder in den vergangenen Jahren designt, entwickelt und produziert haben. 

Und auch für die Zukunft sind bereits jede Menge vielversprechender Entwicklungen geplant und auch in die Wege geleitet. So z.B. die Split Pivot Bikes die nun weiterentwickelt wurden und so wie es momentan aussieht auch noch in diesem Herbst verfügbar sein werden. 

Wir als Sports Nut erwarten von der ganzen Geschichte keine negativen Entwicklungen sondern glauben, das Morewood seine erfolgreiche Geschichte fortsetzen wird.

Auf diesem Wege wünschen wir Patrick Morewood alles gute und eine erfolgreiche Zukunft. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Thorben Kriener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GalaxyIV (23. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

weiß jemand wie die Koplettbike-Farben für die 2012 Modelle aussehen werden? Ich wollte mir nämlich eigentlich schon dieses Jahr einen Makulu in weiss holen. Da es ihn aber nur als Rahmenset mit Dämpfer gibt (~1000 teurer wenn man es dann noch selbst zusammenbaut) und ich das rote Komplettrad nicht gut finde, werde ich jetzt wohl bis zur neuen Saison warten müssen..
Falls die Farben auch in 2012 nicht passen, hol' ich mir dann einfach das 2010er in weiss. xD

Danke im voraus


----------



## SN_Christian (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo GalaxyIV,

die Farben für die  2012er Komplettbikes sind noch streng geheim... Wird sicher wieder der ein order andere Knaller dabei sein ;-)

Also jetzt zuschlagen, oder halt warten - und hoffen das es dein Geschmack trifft!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## GalaxyIV (24. Juni 2011)

Alles Klar Christian,
ich glaub' ich sollte noch abwarten. Denn zu einem 2010er Modell kann man sich ja jederzeit zuwenden. Werde dieses Jahr noch mein altes Kona komplett ausnutzen und noch etwas an Erfahrung sammeln.

Gruß, 
 Galaxy


----------



## SN_Thorben (1. Juli 2011)

Im Anhang auch noch die offizielle Pressemitteilung von Morewood.



SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Hallo Luggas,
> 
> wir haben von Patricks Entscheidung vergangene Woche erfahren und haben diese Geschichte sehr intensiv mit Richard Carter diskutiert. Richard hat zusammen mit Patrick, Morewood Bikes gegründet und ist nun nach dem Ausscheiden von Patrick nun alleiniger Inhaber der Firma.
> 
> ...


----------



## SN_Thorben (12. September 2011)

Soo... hier nun die News rund um die Eurobike 2011. Alle Bilder von den 2012er Modellen sowie das Eurobike Video von MTB News wozu es auch noch einen eigenen MTB News Beitrag geben soll. 


Und los gehts!

*Makulu 2012* - in diesem Jahr wird es nur eine Variante des Makulus geben, das ganze Bike ist schlicht in Raw gehalten und kostet 4999







Frame Morewood Makulu 203mm travel, raw
Rear Shock* BOS S**Toy 2012, special edition black (Makulu Tuned)
Fork* BOS Idylle 2012, special edition black

Wheels
Rims Spank Spike Race 26, black
Tires (F) Onza IBEX DH 
Hub (F) Atomlab Pimplite 20mm, black
Hub (R) Atomlab Pimplite 12/150mm, black

Drivetrain
Derailleur (R) SRAM X.0 short cage DH, 10-SPEED, gold

Shifter rear SRAM TRIGGER X.0, 10-SPEED, gold
Crank E.13 DH+ (170mm, 38t), gold
Chainguide E.13 LG+ (ISCG05)

Components
Brake (F) Formula Oval FCS 203mm, black/gold
Brake (R) Formula Oval FCS 180mm, black/gold
Headset Acros AisX-225R, anodized gold
Bar Spank Spike 777, 15mm rise, matt black
Stem Spank Director, matt black
Seatpost Acros seatpost 30.9, gold

Gewicht: 17,5 kg

*Kalula 2012* - ebenfalls sehr schlicht mit Fox Fahrwerk und komplett in schwarz gehalten. Preis: 3999






Ausstattung: 

Frame Morewood Kalula 180mm travel, black
Rear Shock FOX DHX RC2
Fork FOX 36 Van RC2 Fit tapered 180mm, black

Wheels
Rims Spank Spike 26, black
Tires Onza IBEX Freeride 
Hub (F) Atomlab Pimplite 20mm, black
Hub (R) Atomlab Pimplite 12/150mm, black

Drivetrain
Derailleur (R) SRAM X.0 short cage DH, 10-SPEED, black

Shifter rear SRAM TRIGGER X.0, 10-SPEED, black
Crank E.13 DH (170mm, 38t)
Chainguide E.13 LS1+ (ISCG05)

Components
Brake (F) Formula The One FR, FCS 203mm, black/black
Brake (R) Formula The One FR, FCS 180mm, black/black
Headset Acros AX22, black
Bar Spank Spike 777, 15mm rise, black
Stem Spank Spike, black
Seatpost Acros seatpost 30.9, black

Gewicht: 16,5 kg

*Izimu 2012* - Der Dauerbrenner mit bewährtem XPI Lager zur Geometrieverstellung. Preis: 2999






Ausstattung: 

Frame Morewood Izimu 200mm travel, black
Rear Shock FOX Van RC
Fork Rock Shox Boxxer RC 200mm, black

Wheels
Rims Spank Subrosa 26, blue
Tires (F) Onza IBEX DH 45a 26x2.40
Hub (F) Atomlab Pimplite 20mm, black
Hub (R) Atomlab Pimplite 12/150mm, black

Drivetrain
Derailleur (R) SRAM X.0 short cage DH, 10-SPEED, blue

Shifter rear SRAM TRIGGER X.9, 10-SPEED
Crank E.13 DH (170mm, 38t)
Chainguide E.13 LS1+ (ISCG05)

Components
Brake (F) Formula The One FR 203mm, black/blue
Brake (R) Formula The One FR 180mm, black/blue
Headset Acros AisX-325, black
Bar Spank Spike 777, 15mm rise, matt blue
Stem Spank Director, matt blue

Gewicht: 15,8 kg

*Zama 2012* - 180mm Freeride Bike wie auch im letzten Jahr ist der Rahmen mit dem XPI Kit nachrüstbar. Die Ausstattung wurde im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr komplett aufgewertet. Preis: 2799






Ausstattung: 

Frame Morewood Zama 180mm travel, white
Rear Shock FOX Van RC
Fork Rock Shox Totem RC tapered 180mm, white

Wheels
Rims Spank Spoon 26, orange
Tires Onza IBEX Freeride 
Hub (F) Atomlab Pimplite 20mm, black
Hub (R) Atomlab Pimplite 12/150mm, black

Drivetrain
Derailleur (R) SRAM X.9 short cage, 10-SPEED, white
Shifter rear SRAM TRIGGER X.7, 10-SPEED
Crank SRAM Decsendent (170mm, 38t)
Chainguide E.13 LS1+ (ISCG05)

Components
Brake (F) Formula The One FR 203mm, white/silver
Brake (R) Formula The One FR 180mm, white/silver
Headset AX-03, black
Bar Spank Spoon, 20mm rise, orange
Stem Spank Spoon, orange

Gewicht: 15,4 kg

*Jabula 2012* - Für 2012 werden die beiden Split Pivot Modelle von Morewood endlich lieferbar sein. Auf der Eurobike war bereits der Finale Prototyp zu bestaunen der nun so in Produktion gehen wird. Der Rahmen wurde noch einmal hinsichtlich seiner Performance und Gewicht überarbeitet. Das Komplettrad ist hochwertig ausgestattet mit BOS Fahrwerk... Preis: 4999 (Rahmen mit Dämpfer - 1999)






Ausstattung: 

Frame Morewood Jabula 170mm travel, white
Rear Shock BOS 2012 ViP`r
Fork BOS Deville 2012, 170mm tapered, white

Wheels
Rims DT Swiss EX1750IS FW Enduro Cross Light
Tires Schwalbe Hans Dampf
Hub (F) 20mm, white
Hub (R) 12/142mm, white

Drivetrain
Derailleur (F) SRAM X.0, 2x10, DUAL-PULL
Derailleur (R) SRAM X.0 medium cage, 10-SPEED, black
Shifter front SRAM TRIGGER X.0, 10-SPEED
Shifter rear SRAM TRIGGER X.0, 2-SPEED
Crank SRAM X.0 (170mm, 38t)
Chainguide E.13 Heim 2 (ISCG05)

Components
Brake (F) Formula TheOne FR 203mm, black
Brake (R) Formula TheOne FR 180mm, black
Headset Acros AX22, black
Bar Spank Subrosa 740, 15mm rise, black
Stem Spank Oozy, 60mm, white
Seatpost Rock Shox Reverb 125, 30.9, black

Gewicht: 13,8 kg

*Sukuma 2012* - die 150mm Split Pivot Variante ebenfalls finaler Protoyp des Rahmens und hinsichtlich seiner Performance und Gewicht optimiert. 
Preis: 3999 (Rahmen mit Dämpfer: 1999)






Ausstattung: 

Frame Morewood Sukuma 150mm travel, black
Rear Shock FOX RP23
Fork FOX 32 Talas Fit RLC, 150mm tapered, white
Wheels
Wheelset DT Swiss Tricon M1700
Tires Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 

Drivetrain
Derailleur (F) Shimano Deore XT, DOWN-SWING, DUAL-PULL
Derailleur (R) SRAM X.0 long cage, 10-SPEED, black
Shifter front SRAM TRIGGER X.9, 3-SPEED
Shifter rear SRAM TRIGGER X.9, 10-SPEED
Crank SRAM Carbon, S2210, 10-SPEED

Components
Brake (F) Formula R1 180mm, black
Brake (R) Formula R1 180mm, black
Headset Acros AX22, black
Bar Spank Oozy, 15mm rise, black
Stem Spank Oozy, black

Gewicht: 12,2kg

*Kwela 29 2012* - 29er Hardtail entwickelt in Südafrika und angelehnt an die bewährte Kwela Geometrie. Preis: 1999






Ausstattung: 

Frame Morewood Kwela, 29, black
Fork FOX 32 Float RL 29 2012 QR, 100mm, black

Wheels
Rims DT Swiss X470 29, black
Tires Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29
Hub (F) Shimano Deore XT M775 QR
Hub (R) Shimano Deore XT M775 QR

Drivetrain
Derailleur (F) Shimano SLX, 3x10, TOP-SWING
Derailleur (R) Shimano Deore XT SGS, 10-SPEED, black
Shifter front Shimano SLX 3-SPEED
Shifter rear Shimano SLX 10-SPEED
Crank Shimano SLX 3-SPEED, 24/32/42


Components
Brake (F) Formula RX, 180mm, black/black
Brake (R) Formula RX, 160mm, black/black
Headset Ritchey PRO LOGIC Zero Press Fit
Bar Ritchey PRO FLAT, 10 D, black
Stem Ritchey STEM PRO 4-Axis 44, black

Gewicht: 11,5kg

*Yebo 2012* - Morewood´s XC/ Marathon Einstiegsbike entwickelt in Südafrika und ebenfalls angelehnt an die Kwela Geometrie. Preis: 1599






Frame Morewood Yebo, black
Rear Shock ---
Fork FOX 32 Float RL 2012, 100mm, black

Wheels
Rims DT Swiss X430, black
Tires Schwalbe Racing Ralph ORC
Hub (F) SRAM X.9
Hub (R) SRAM X.9

Drivetrain
Derailleur (F) SRAM X.9 High Clamp, 3x10, DUAL-PULL
Derailleur (R) SRAM X.9 long cage, 10-SPEED, white
Shifter front SRAM TRIGGER X.9, 3-SPEED
Shifter rear SRAM TRIGGER X.9, 10-SPEED
Crank SRAM X.9, 10-SPEED, 44/33/22, white


Components
Brake (F) Formula RX 180mm, black
Brake (R) Formula RX 160mm, black
Headset Ritchey Pro Logic Zero Press Fit
Bar Ritchey MTN PRO Flat 10 D, black
Stem Ritchey STEM PRO 4-AXIS 44, black

Gewicht: 11,1 kg

Soweit so gut, wir sind auf euer Feedback gespannt. Falls Fragen bestehen kein Hemmungen, wir versuchen euch zeitnah mit allen Informationen zu versorgen. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## n4ppel (12. September 2011)

Wie kommt der extreme Preissprung von für den Sukuma Rahmen 1699,- , wie er bisher im Internet zu sehen war, auf 1999,- zustande?


----------



## SN_Thorben (13. September 2011)

Der Rahmen verfügt nun zum einen über Carbon Sattelstreben und außerdem wird nun serienmäßig ein RP23 mit Kashima Coating verbaut. Weniger Gewicht, mehr Performance, beides Punkte die den Rahmen an sich teuerer machen.

Zudem wurden die finalen Preise des Rahmens wie er für diese Saison gedacht war nie fixiert, sodass die Händler, die den Rahmen frühzeitig online gestellt haben auch nie den Preis aktualisiert haben, da der Rahmen ja bisher auch nicht ausgeliefert werden konnte. 

Besten Gruß

Thorben


----------



## DownhillerBurg (17. September 2011)

Ist ja fett die dinger sind ja soooooo mega ich hab ja schon eine sponsoring bewerbung bei euch thorben also hoffentlich nehmt ihr mich an denn das sieht ja ober mega geil aus das neue makulu und kalula ich hab schon mit meinen parents geredet dass wenn ich nicht angenommen werde ich das kalula bekomme !!!;PPP

Aber noch ne frage an dich thorben!!:  Wie kommt es das auf einmal die preise so krass geil runtergegangen sind oder sind das nur die rahmen preise????
Weil das kalula für nur 3999 ist ja hammer!!!;PP??????


----------



## LLewo (20. September 2011)

Hallo Thorben,
ich hab eine Frage zum Zama 2012. Hat sich bei der Geometrie auch was geändert, oder ist die Tretlagerhöhe gleich wie beim 2011?? Besten Dank für die Antwort.

Lg LLewo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Christian (20. September 2011)

@DownhillerBurg: Wir haben dieses Jahr versucht, die Preise nochmals etwas aggressiver zu gestalten, und denke das ist uns auch gelungen.

@LLewo: Am Zama Rahmen hat sich von der Geometrie her nichts verändert, außer halt Farbe, Komplettradausstattung und das alle Rahmen mit 12mm Achse nun den X12 Standard haben.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## SN_Thorben (21. September 2011)

@llewo: Wie Christian bereits gesagt hat, hat sich das Zama in Sachen Geometrie nicht verändert. 

Wenn du allerdings die Geometrie und damit auch die Tretlagerhöhe ein wenig anpassen möchstest wird es auch 2012 die Möglichkeit geben den Rahmen mit einem XPI Kit aufzurüsten welches optional erhältlich ist. 

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## isartrails (27. September 2011)

Wo bekomme ich einen Satz Decals für das Shova?
Habe meines entlacken lassen und würde es gerne neu lackieren.
Möglichst mit den Decals unterm Klarlack.

Thx.


----------



## SN_Thorben (28. September 2011)

Wenn ihr Decals benötigt, versuchen wir euch gerne weiterzuhelfen. 

Wir haben durchgehend verschiedene Decals (Jahrgänge und Modelle) auf Lager. Sodass wir euch eigentlich immer weiterhelfen können. 

Eine kurze Mail an [email protected] und ein Kollege aus dem Verkauf wird euch gerne weiterhelfen. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## Langer82 (1. Oktober 2011)

gibts schon irgendwelche infos ab wann genau die 12'er modelle verfügbar/lieferbar sind? 
grüße


----------



## SN_Thorben (24. Oktober 2011)

Für alle die es interessiert: Auch in diesem Jahr wird es wieder an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Wochenenden einen Lagerverkauf geben. 











Weitere Informationen zu dem Thema werdet ihr dann auch auf unserer Facebook Seiten erfahren:
Event: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=264776770231408
Seite: https://www.facebook.com/SportsNutGmbH

Grüße

Thorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HonkeyTonk (25. November 2011)

Hi, kann mir jemand etwas zu den Freeride Eigenschaften vom 2011er IZIMU sagen? Das Bike gibts ja im mom zu einem richtig guten Preis im Netz und gefällt mir sehr gut. Allerdings sollte es für mich nicht zu sehr auf Race getrimmt sein daher meine Frage!

Grüße


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. November 2011)

also ich kann es nur empfehlen. 
hattes es mir selbst vor 2 Monaten aufgrund des super Preise gekauft.
super Sitzposition fuer alles Situationen ob bergauf oder bergab !!
habe von der Preisersparnis eine KS Dropzone R, eine Hammerschmidt 
und einen RC4 + Titanferder (117 Euro bei CRC) nachgeruestet.
und es wiegt nun 16,7kg dies fuer ein 200mm Bike


----------



## Marsta85 (28. November 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> also ich kann es nur empfehlen.
> hattes es mir selbst vor 2 Monaten aufgrund des super Preise gekauft.
> super Sitzposition fuer alles Situationen ob bergauf oder bergab !!
> habe von der Preisersparnis eine KS Dropzone R, eine Hammerschmidt
> ...



Bist du mit dem Bike auch im Park unterwegs? Falls ja, wie fährt es sich da bezüglich Drops, Sprünge, Wendigkeit ect.
Hast du es dir von jehlebikes bestellt?

Gruß


----------



## SN_Thorben (29. November 2011)

Die ersten 2012er Modelle sind übrigens ab kommender Woche verfügbar: 

- Izimu
- Zama
- Kalula
- Makulu 

Einzelne Rahmen sind auch schon lieferbar. 

Gruß

Thorben


----------



## good.times (29. November 2011)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Die ersten 2012er Modelle sind übrigens ab kommender Woche verfügbar...



Hey Thorben,

wie sieht's denn mit dem Sukuma aus? Gibt's da schon was Neues? 

LG,
Times


----------



## isartrails (29. November 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ... super Sitzposition fuer alles Situationen ob bergauf oder bergab !!


Das wär ja zu schön, um wahr zu sein...
Ich frag mich, wie sich 200 mm an der Front über einen längeren Zeitraum bergauf fahren lassen, selbst wenn man das Heck steif bekäme?
Spätestens wenn der Uphill leicht technisch wird, dürfte die Gabel überall "anschlagen".
Oder hast du da andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das wär ja zu schön, um wahr zu sein...
> Ich frag mich, wie sich 200 mm an der Front über einen längeren Zeitraum bergauf fahren lassen, selbst wenn man das Heck steif bekäme?
> Spätestens wenn der Uphill leicht technisch wird, dürfte die Gabel überall "anschlagen".
> Oder hast du da andere Erfahrungen gemacht?




Die 200mm Boxxer an der Front bauen tiefer als die 180mm einer Einfachbrückengabel.
Und es kann selbst mit Doppelbrücke schon mehr als "leicht technisch" werden bevor man wo nimmer rum kommt

G.


----------



## HonkeyTonk (29. November 2011)

Wozu hat das IZIMU eigentlich 2,25er Reifen drauf? Ist doch eher untypisch für nen DH`ler oder... Oder ist das damit das Verkaufsgewicht reduziert wird?


----------



## HonkeyTonk (29. November 2011)

Jedenfalls sind 2,25er drauf wenn man es bei jehlebikes bestellt......


----------



## farbenblind (29. November 2011)

Habe mein Izimu vor 2 Wochen von Jehlebikes bekommen- sind wicked will 2.35er drauf. fallen recht breit aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HonkeyTonk (30. November 2011)

Kriegt man da auch 2,5er ohne große Probleme drauf?


----------



## farbenblind (30. November 2011)

auch die fallen von hersteller zu hersteller unterschiedlich aus. Aber: ja, kriegst drauf. Warum Jehle die Räder mit Schwalbe Bereifung ausliefert weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten sind nämlich Maxxis drauf. Aber ich wollte das Rad- also waren mir die Reifen wurscht.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. November 2011)

beim bergauf dreh ich halt die Druckstufe der Boxxer RC zu und sie ist dann fast blockiert 
im Park ist es super zu fahren...ok der Daempfer muste raus, da der zuwenig Endprogression hat. 
wendig ist es sehr schoen und Spruenge Drops ect. machen einfach Spass damit.

auf meinem waren 2.4 Maxxis Ardent EXO verbaut finde aber meine 2.6 Ardent SP 
haben mehr Grip


----------



## HonkeyTonk (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Glaube das reicht an positiven Infos, Sonntag wird bestellt 

Ach eins noch, wie lang war die Lieferzeit bei Jehlebikes?


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Dezember 2011)

nicht ganz eine Woche...das lag dann aber letztlich mehr an der Spedition
nach Geldeingang bei denen ca. 2-3 Tage und das Rad ging raus.
riesen Paket, denn Raeder waren schon montiert, also nur Lenker anschrauben und Pedalen und los


----------



## SN_Thorben (1. Dezember 2011)

Laut unseren neuesten Informationen, gehen die Sukumas nun in Produktion. Wir haben allerdings noch keinen bestätigten Liefertermin von Morewood, derzeit gehen wir davon aus, das wir im März / April dann die Rahmen und auch die ersten Kompletträder ausliefern können. 

Besten Gruß

Thorben 



good.times schrieb:


> Hey Thorben,
> 
> wie sieht's denn mit dem Sukuma aus? Gibt's da schon was Neues?
> 
> ...


----------



## SN_Thorben (2. Februar 2012)

Team News 2012: 

lange hats gedauert dafür sind die Neuigkeiten umso besser. Fabien Cousinie hat es geschafft die beiden Hannah Geschwister für sein Team zu gewinnen!

Sick Mick und Tracey sind also ab sofort auf ihren Morewood´s im Weltcup unterwegs! 

http://www.ceednow.com/blog/blog/hu...ick-und-tracey-hannah-ab-sofort-auf-morewood/

http://www.sports-nut.de/blog/2012/02/02/mick-und-tracey-hannah-ab-sofort-auf-morewood-unterwegs/


----------



## fone (2. Februar 2012)

yeah! sick mick!


----------



## wildtor (9. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand kundiges mitteilen ob man die 12er kalulas und izimus auch mit bos fahrwerk sprich stoy und idylle ordern kann?!

wäre ganz ganz 

und falls ja, wie sich der austausch preislich in etwa ausdrückt... 

besten dank schonmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (9. Februar 2012)

http://www.jehlebikes.de//morewood-izimu-rahmen-bos-daempfer-2012.html

http://www.jehlebikes.de//morewood-izimu-frame-bos-stoy-idylle-gabel-2012.html

Wobei das dann auch das Deluxe-Fahrwerk ist  Aber die Idylle möchte ich persönlich nicht im Izimu fahren, die wäre mir zu schwer vorne.


----------



## wildtor (9. Februar 2012)

@detlefracing

danke für die schnelle antwort... 

jedoch meinte ich eher die komplettbikes nur mit getauschtem fahrwerk...
die rahmensets habe ich auch schon entdeckt 

kommen für mich jedoch nicht in frage, weil mein R.E.D. samt wichtigster anbauteile so durchgerockt ist, dass sich ausschlachten nicht wirklich lohnt...

Wobei das dann auch das Deluxe-Fahrwerk ist  Aber die Idylle möchte ich persönlich nicht im Izimu fahren, die wäre mir zu schwer vorne.[/QUOTE]

naja die paar gramm zur boxxer kann ich mit knapp unter 30 noch verkraften 

tendiere gerade eh eher mehr zum kalula 

gruß


----------



## detlefracing (9. Februar 2012)

achso beim Komplettbike weiss ich es nicht.....
Über 200g vorne sind echt viel Holz, wenn man das izimu leicht aufgebaut hat wird das schon sehr frontlastig mit einer gabel 3,2kg+.
Ob Kalula oder Izimu ist geschmackssache, beim Izimu nicht vom Fox Dämpfer abschrecken lassen... der lief grausam da drin


----------



## SN_Thorben (24. April 2012)

Hier ein paar News vom Morewood United Ride Team: 

http://www.ceednow.com/blog/blog/pretty-in-pink-tracy-hannahs-morewood-makulu/

Tracey ist derzeit in Australien und hat nun auch ein Makulu in Signature Pink bekommen!

Fabien Cousinie und Mick Hannah sind gerade in den USA unterwegs und haben sich auf dem Sea Otter beim DH beteiligt. Ergebnis 2 Platz hinter Jared Graves.

http://www.ceednow.com/blog/blog/2-platz-fur-sick-mick-bei-den-sea-otter-classics/

Wir freuen uns auf eine weiterhin erfolgreiche Saison

Gruß

Thorben


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. April 2012)

Das Makulu in Pink ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## DownhillerBurg (28. April 2012)

Neeeeein das ist mega geil!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langer82 (30. April 2012)

also ich finds pornös! nur ne sonderanfertigung der deemax in einer anderen, passenden farbe wäre noch geiler


----------



## SN_Thorben (7. Mai 2012)

Zum Dirtmasters in Winterberg wird das Hutchinson United Ride Team an den Start gehen, außerdem werden sie am 23.5.2012 dem Bikepark Albstadt wieder einen Besuch abstatten. 

Wer also Zeit findet und Lust hat mit Tracey und Mick Hannah sowie Fabien Cousinie ein paar Runden zu drehen sollte sich diese Chance nicht entgehen lassen. !


----------



## SN_Thorben (25. Oktober 2012)

Hier eine Ãbersicht der 2013er Gravity Modelle: 

1. Morewood Makulu Air - 15,7kg






Preis: 5499,00â¬


2. Morewood Makulu - Coil - 16,7 kg






Preis: 4499,00â¬

3. Morewood Kalula - Air - 15,2kg






Preis: 4499,00â¬

Kalula Rahmen






Preis: 2699,00 â¬ (BOS Stoy)

4. Morewood Izimu - 15,9kg






Preis: 3299,00â¬

Izimu Rahmen






Preis: 1899,00â¬

ZusÃ¤tzlich gibt es fÃ¼r den Enduro und All Mountain Bereich natÃ¼rlich noch die bereits prÃ¤sentierten und Lieferbaren - Split Pivot Modelle Jabula und Sukuma. 

Besten GruÃ

Thorben


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Makulu Modelle sind der absolute Hammer


----------



## DownhillerBurg (25. Oktober 2012)

Ohhhhaaaaaa übel sexy!!!!! I love it!!!!!! Will haben!!! <3


----------



## DownhillerBurg (25. Oktober 2012)

Das Gewicht des Makulu Air ist der Hammer!!!!


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Oktober 2012)

das Izimu in blau/gelb  sabber


----------



## detlefracing (26. Oktober 2012)

ja gefällt  bis auf die preise


----------



## fone (27. Oktober 2012)

nach oben gebogenes oberrohr ist übel.


----------



## SN_Thorben (8. Oktober 2013)

Für alle Morewood Fans eine gute Chance günstig das ein oder andere Testrad zu erwischen oder sich zumindest mit neuen Sombrio Klamotten einzudecken. 


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/08/alles-muss-alljaehrlicher-lagerverkauf-bei-sports-nut-vom-24-26-10-2013/

Gruß

Thorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

